# Platinum and Osmium



## kjavanb123 (Mar 1, 2016)

All,

My client gave me the following pieces removed from high voltage equipments. I did a simple density test and this is what I came out.

Sample 1, weighs 12.6g and it looks like the following,



I used this lab equipment that each line is 0.2 ml, filled it with water till it is 2.2ml,



Slowly added sample 1, new water level reads 2.8 ml.



So the difference between new water level and starting water level estimate the volume of sample 1 which is 0.6 centimeter cubed, now density of sample 1 is calculated by dividing its weight which is 12.6 by its volume 0.6 cube cm, therefore density is 21.

Density wise, closest metals to it is Rhenium with density of 21.05 g per cm3. I guess since it was used in eauipment dealing with high voltage its melting point must be high which is the case for Rhenium of 5767F. So one of Rhenium application is electrical contacts, all these conclude this 12.6g sample could be Rheinum.

Regards
Kj


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 1, 2016)

Here is the sample 2, it weighs 4.4g.



I did the water test with this and the volume became 0.2 cubic cm, so sample 2 density is 4.4 divided by 0.2 or 22 grams per cubic cm, there are two elements with 22s in their densities, one is Osmium 22.59 and other is 22.5 which is Irdium, the Osmium appearence is silver blue, which I can see peacock blue stripes on sample 2. So 4.4g of Osmium.

It is so exciting to find out what they could be, and if by heating test also confirms these samples are what they are then it is cool to have them in my collection.

Regards
Kj


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 1, 2016)

I might be incorrect here- but isn't Osmium something that nobody in their right minds wants to go near?


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tungsten?


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 1, 2016)

Spaceship,
Never read anything related to hazards of Osmium or Rhenium. Mostly about their salts or compounds.

Resabed,
Tungesten density is 19.2, sample 1 is 21, sample 2 is 22. I am pretty positive sample 2 is Osmium because it is brittle.

Regards
Kj


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tungsten is brittle too and if these were electrodes it would be my first guess.
Your density test on such a small sample looks as if it would have a 10% or 15% margin for error. From the pictures, it looks to me the first piece displaced 0.7ml, not 0.6ml.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 1, 2016)

kjavanb123 said:


> Spaceship,
> Never read anything related to hazards of Osmium or Rhenium. Mostly about their salts or compounds.


per Wikipedia:
"OsO4 is highly poisonous, even at low exposure levels, and must be handled with appropriate precautions. In particular, inhalation at concentrations well below those at which a smell can be perceived can lead to pulmonary edema and subsequent death. Noticeable symptoms can take hours to appear after exposure.

OsO4 also stains the human cornea, which can lead to blindness if proper safety precautions are not observed. The permissible exposure limit for osmium(VIII) oxide (8 hour time-weighted average) is 200 µg/m3.[7] Osmium(VIII) oxide can penetrate plastics and therefore is stored in glass under refrigeration.[14]"

Do *NOT* heat it.

Dave


----------



## canedane (Mar 1, 2016)

My guess is Iridium maybe mixed with palladium.
Osmium? No, we cant melt it, and it is toxic,dont mess up with Osmium.


----------



## etack (Mar 1, 2016)

I think your test could be more accurate with leveling your cylinder(to improve reading of the meniscus, using a dropper(or using a cylinder that measures 0.05ml(one drop)), and removing the air bubble on the sample.

I have know idea what the sample is or why they would use such a large sample of Pt in a high voltage application, but the test can be made more precise.


----------



## Joe Skulan (Mar 26, 2016)

Osmium metal is not toxic. It's compounds are, espceically the tetroxide. Osmium metal will not oxidize in air at room temperature unless it is finely divided. Volatile transition metal compounds in general are nasty. Iron carbonyl may be as bad or worse than OsO4.


----------



## alexxx (Mar 26, 2016)

Kevin, you are most likely dealing with Tungsten and some instrumental errors.
I think Tungsten dissolves in Hydrogen Peroxide, the other metals in that density range wont.

The first picture and the density made me smile at first, I was thinking : " ok, now Kevin found some mini warhead of Plutonium..."

Hey Kevin, only you could bring such a piece of metal for us on this forum. You know I love you man.


----------



## Lou (Mar 26, 2016)

It's probably an elkonite as I've processed many of those type. Re is possible because it too has self cleaning properties because Re2O7 sublimates from the contact point's surface.

You can send it to me and I'll tell you.


----------

